# Extraordinary Quartets



## Arsakes

Which extraordinary Quartet would be more interesting?


----------



## Arsakes

And I suggest a poll about 2-3 Favorite Renaissance composers (western and central europe). But I don't have the knowledge to create this poll 'properly'. Does anyone want to make this poll?


----------



## Art Rock

Clarinet and cello are my two most favoured instruments - so the last one is my pick.


----------



## Ukko

Art Rock said:


> Clarinet and cello are my two most favoured instruments - so the last one is my pick.


And the ensemble ought to be mutually complimentary, so it's my pick too.


----------



## realdealblues

I voted Violin, Cello, Oboe, Flute...why?...I don't know it just makes more sense to me. Cello and Oboe which are slightly lower registers than Violin & Flute and would compliment each other...in my mind at least, which may not be saying much.


----------



## neoshredder

Other. Where's the one with Harpsichord?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The horn and the bassoon are both very useful instruments in ensemble writing, the horn in particular blends with every single other instrument perfectly. Last option for me.


----------



## violadude

The last one seems like it would produce the richest sound so I picked that one too.


----------



## Mahlerian

I would vote for Soprano, Celesta, Harmonium, and Harp(*), but that's not available. I went for the similarly unbalanced Trombone, Oboe, Flute, Cello, which seems to have no true middle range.

(*Does anyone know where this ensemble was actually used? Only one piece as far as I know.)


----------



## clavichorder

Interesting how so many folks voted for my second thought choice. The last one would be the prettiest probably, but with some more rhythmic and modernist/quirky writing, extraordinary would be a good word for the option that I picked. A piccolo with a bassoon and trombone, and a piano to hold down the fort. That could be a crazy piece.


----------



## jurianbai

I imagine an erhu - violin - viola - cello will make a killer tunes. Or guzheng - harp - guitar - harpsichord.


----------



## Arsakes

I voted the third option because the combination would make an interesting Classical or Baroque Quartet.

The irony of the 6th option is that It can be considered Jazz!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I voted for no. 4 - I'm just trying to imagine the trombone and piccolo attempting to get along with each other.


----------



## PhileasFogg

I think the first one is obvious, it's the only one that even has piano, string, and wind.


----------



## Novelette

Piano, Trombone, Piccolo, Bassoon: an excellent combination, I would think.

Are there any recordings of such an ensemble that anyone recommends?


----------



## Wandering

I voted the last option, but the flute instead of clarinet would be awesome also, more somber with the other instruments.


----------



## obwan

wait are we supposed to vote for quartets we'd like to hear, or "that'd be the day" quartetts?


----------



## Vaneyes

I can't state a preference without hearing a work. I just might like accordian, washboard, Jews harp, triangle.


----------



## Novelette

I like the idea of Clarinet, Cello, Basson, Horn.

But perhaps there would be too much bass and alto? The horn and clarinet can reach higher registers, but for, me anyway, their most charming ranges are in their middle. 

I played the French Horn for a few years when I was in elementary school, apparently I was really good at it, I don't really remember. But then I got braces, and my embouchure completely changed--I had to start from the very beginning again. Then I gave it up. These days, I wish I had stuck with it, but I don't regret taking up the violin and piano immediately afterwards. I still play both, and they give untold hours of daily joy. 

Edit: Sorry, that turned from discussion of the proposed ensemble into Novelette: A Mini-series.


----------



## Ondine

I wonder how _Clarinet, Cello, Bassoon & Horn_ will sound in quartet language.


----------



## Ondine

I was thinking about Harp, flute, viola & cello... Harp and flute playing together while having the cello as a sort of basso continuo supporting them as the viola brings some warmth to the melodic line.


----------



## Arsakes

Have anyone started composing a quartet with the suggested options already?


----------



## Wandering

^ I don't know, a flute is a lonely sounding instrument to me, a sort of Petroushka; and the bassoon sounds alone because of his clumsy awkwardness the ladies can't seem to dig, them two together would seem an idle theme duet for that there dancing doll, at least to my ears. The French horn is too sensitive and caring a creature for the brazen alpha male, therefore would need be replaced for accompaniment with the cello, I know not what with.

I listen to the first two part of that ballet yesterday.


----------



## Wandering

obwan said:


> wait are we supposed to vote for quartets we'd like to hear, or "that'd be the day" quartetts?


He didn't specify, my guessing he meant something like intriguing.


----------

